# Sydney or Melbourne for IT Jobs



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

Over past few weeks i have been struggling to make up my mind about the city which is good for IT Jobs. Should it be Sydney or that will be Melbourne.

After going through lot of forum members note, i understand that both the cities are good for IT Jobs. But i am told that both the cities have some pros & cons in terms of cost of living, public transport, availibity of job etc etc.

So am opening the tread to get some view from members/ forum mates who are already staying in the cities.

Hope to hear some views from the members.


----------



## vi9kum (Sep 12, 2014)

Not living there currently but having lived in both the cities, I have a perspective. 

Sydney has more opportunities but that doesn't mean Melbourne doesn't. Cost of living is higher in Sydney compared to Melbourne. Net - net .. there is no difference.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Buddy, Could you let me know as how much the difference would be in cost of living in both the cities.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

sdnath said:


> Thanks Buddy, Could you let me know as how much the difference would be in cost of living in both the cities.


When r u planning to travel to auss??


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

melbourne


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Cost should not be much diff.. 
with sydnet you get many touristy places, with many attractions - Melb is a bit more simple.
weather-wise Sydney is better.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hi SDNATH*



sdnath said:


> Over past few weeks i have been struggling to make up my mind about the city which is good for IT Jobs. Should it be Sydney or that will be Melbourne.
> 
> After going through lot of forum members note, i understand that both the cities are good for IT Jobs. But i am told that both the cities have some pros & cons in terms of cost of living, public transport, availibity of job etc etc.
> 
> ...



hi Friend,
I am presently residing in SYDNEY.

Its a very beautiful city - having a great set of attractions/sightseeing - lots of Harbour views !!

YES - there are lots of IT businesses and client companies; but the competition is also high/heavy.

YES - the cost of living is also pretty high - as compared to Melbourne....

Good mix / proportion of all nationals in Sydney; its very very cosmopolitan in that sense - and its relatively peaceful !!

Walking in the streets of the CBD area - makes you feel similar to how YOU would feel when YOU are in New York or London !



I have not been yet to Melbourne city ; but from what I have heard - thats its also very beautiful and worth residing !

Take your pick / make up your mind ..... ALL THE BEST ; GOOD LUCK.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

When it comes to Sydney vs Melbourne, I'll advise not to use the IT job market state as a criteria to make up your mind on which city you want to live in. The job market may be ever so slightly better in SYD than MELB but then it may be better to choose a city based on other comparable factors such as public transport costs, rental costs / house rates, weather preferences, schooling options etc.

I have lived and worked in Melbourne the past ~3 years and having traveled to SYD on business a few times, would chose Melbourne over Sydney any time for (not just) the following reasons - Better urban style and character, better (and arguably cheaper?) public transport, comparatively affordable housing, slightly more relaxed work culture, parks and gardens. I know its not a lot, but enough to convince me at least, to make a choice.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

mayindia said:


> When r u planning to travel to auss??


Am thinking about feb or march but it also depends on how the market is and the cost of living.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> hi Friend,
> I am presently residing in SYDNEY.
> 
> Its a very beautiful city - having a great set of attractions/sightseeing - lots of Harbour views !!
> ...



Thanks Buddy,

This is of good help. As i am from IT background, i am looking for city that i can try my luck with for a job.

Could you advice as how is the transport system. Is it as good as london. I want to come alone and will look to live on sharing basis. Is there paying guest facility available in the city and how much it will cost for a single person.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

melloncollie said:


> When it comes to Sydney vs Melbourne, I'll advise not to use the IT job market state as a criteria to make up your mind on which city you want to live in. The job market may be ever so slightly better in SYD than MELB but then it may be better to choose a city based on other comparable factors such as public transport costs, rental costs / house rates, weather preferences, schooling options etc.
> 
> I have lived and worked in Melbourne the past ~3 years and having traveled to SYD on business a few times, would chose Melbourne over Sydney any time for (not just) the following reasons - Better urban style and character, better (and arguably cheaper?) public transport, comparatively affordable housing, slightly more relaxed work culture, parks and gardens. I know its not a lot, but enough to convince me at least, to make a choice.


Thanks Buddy,

This will really help is see the other side of the coin. I was basically not much thinking about that but now i have to start thinking about all the resons you shared.

From the details shared, it looks like Melbourn has better transport facility. This is of very great importance to me as i will have to depend heavily on public transport. Also the cost of living will be a factor.

As you have been staying there for some time, could you kindly share as how much the cost will be for bellow details for a individual as i am thinking to coming alone first and later after a job i want to get my family.

House on sharing basis
locality that i should prefer
groceries cost
cost of electricity & gas
transportation cost
bills and mobile cost


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Good move coming first and getting your family in later. It can get a bit overwhelming otherwise. 

You'll find quite a lot of information on this forum pertaining to living costs, but here a few links to start you off - 
Cost of Living in Melbourne, Australia. Prices in Melbourne. Updated Oct 2014
Cost of Living in Melbourne. Updated Prices Oct 2014.
Summary Table : Financial Aid

Regarding housing, it's really your choice, but for initial days I would advise getting in touch with the army of offshore company techies living and working in Melbourne CBD. You should be able to land a decently shared accommodation with them (apart from developing much needed contacts). Secondly, living in the CBD has the advantage that you can reach most interview appointments quickly. Another advantage is that tram travel within the CBD is free of charge from 1st Jan 2015.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

melloncollie said:


> Good move coming first and getting your family in later. It can get a bit overwhelming otherwise.
> 
> You'll find quite a lot of information on this forum pertaining to living costs, but here a few links to start you off -
> Cost of Living in Melbourne, Australia. Prices in Melbourne. Updated Oct 2014
> ...


Thanks Buddy


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

melloncollie said:


> Good move coming first and getting your family in later. It can get a bit overwhelming otherwise.
> 
> You'll find quite a lot of information on this forum pertaining to living costs, but here a few links to start you off -
> Cost of Living in Melbourne, Australia. Prices in Melbourne. Updated Oct 2014
> ...


Thanks Buddy.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

**



Saswata_Banerjee said:


> very helpful info - thank you



You are welcome.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

One thing I found when I lived in Melbourne is the rates / salaries were usually slightly higher than Sydney and there were more jobs to apply to.

I would highly recommend living in Melbourne CBD if you're on your own, transport is now free and you can get your own studio place for $350+ per week.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

In my opinion, I think Australia does not offer many IT jobs coz people cooperate with developing countries like India, China, Vietnam for outsource. I studied in Melbourne and saw most of taxi drivers are Indian. They graduated in Australia, many of them have master degree of IT but no job. This is the fact. If u are an engineer like mechanical engineer or civil, there are so many chances for you in Australia.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

melloncollie said:


> When it comes to Sydney vs Melbourne, I'll advise not to use the IT job market state as a criteria to make up your mind on which city you want to live in. The job market may be ever so slightly better in SYD than MELB but then it may be better to choose a city based on other comparable factors such as public transport costs, rental costs / house rates, weather preferences, schooling options etc.
> 
> I have lived and worked in Melbourne the past ~3 years and having traveled to SYD on business a few times, would chose Melbourne over Sydney any time for (not just) the following reasons - Better urban style and character, better (and arguably cheaper?) public transport, comparatively affordable housing, slightly more relaxed work culture, parks and gardens. I know its not a lot, but enough to convince me at least, to make a choice.


Could you please suggest which city is better in terms of travel to work? Do any of these cities have bad traffic jams and whats the average time to commute from a subburb to a popular area work(like maybe CBD)??


----------

